# Green Metro



## Tacopie (Jul 24, 2022)

Are green metros only for market? The boss took the green metros and replaced them with weak gray ones. They are smaller and don’t hold anything. The green metros are going to style.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 24, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Are green metros only for market? The boss took the green metros and replaced them with weak gray ones. They are smaller and don’t hold anything. The green metros are going to style.


No. We used them in front end, market, & style areas.


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 24, 2022)

^^^ Same. We use them for sorting everything, no matter the department.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 24, 2022)

At my store market, kitchen, stationary and style all have designated metros. Anyone else can use empty metros if they check in with the DBO who "owns" it. They must, of course, clear it off and return it before they leave.


----------

